

Brains, Sex, and Machine Learning - Google TechTalk [video] - doc4t
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DleXA5ADG78

======
pinchyfingers
Just watched this talk. Definitely worth watching.

It's cool to see how Hinton worked on solving a ML problem and ended up
gaining insight on two problems in biology that seem unrelated to each other,
but are perfectly related by his ML solution.

